# Best combo 06 ls2?



## VroomGTFO (Oct 15, 2011)

what is the ideal combination of cam/exhaust/intake for an 06 w/ ls2? looking for a little more power and a meaner rumble


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

Not sure if this is the best way to go, but this is what I just ordered yesterday. Here is my link: http://www.gtoforum.com/f37/ordered-some-parts-today-34948/

I have a '06 manual and want to add some more power as well. Bought everything from Texas Speed.

Hope this helps.


----------

